# Wish me luck



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Big Boys

I take my C class Theory test tomorrow morning and I am not looking forward to it, wish me luck

Loddy


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Good Luck :lol:


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Good luck

What does that cover you to drive :?: 

Alan H


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

My Motor home


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

good luck .just take your time its not that bad


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Good luck Loddy. Is it now 100 question's as opposed to 35? I was talking to a friend recently and he said it had changed. He also told me about watching video's to test your perception as part of the test.
Good luck again


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

loddy said:


> My Motor home


I gathered that bit :roll:

I meant upto what weight does it cover you for

Alan H


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Good luck. One practical piece of advice. The perception test video clips are used for all categories of tests, including new drivers. They are therefore not difficult, but the equipment doesn't expect you to respond too quickly! Be careful therefore not to click the button instantly, but give it a half-second pause before clicking. That was the advice given to me before I did mine, and having practised beforehand, I indeed found that to be an issue.

Dougie.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Dougie

Thanks for the advise but alas I read it too late, I acheived 100% on the Questions but alas failed the Perception part, rebooked for next week so I shall slow down a bit, I always thought I was too quick :lol: 

Loddy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Fatulhad

Sorry my Motorhome is over 7-5 tonnes so I need C class which is heavy vehicle Rigid but can only tow a trailer up to 750 kg.

I don't know if there is a maximum weight

Loddy


----------

